# anybody been to Muddy Joe's??



## ckeller04 (Aug 8, 2012)

gonna go there or Red Creek in March. No RV's still at red creek. so might try muddy joes. anybody got any info? website dont have much....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice mud park camper slots are maintained they are working to improve the trails not like r/c every time we have camped at r/c had to weed eat the camper slots an put up with sewer water over running don't get me wrong r/c could be the best park in ms if it was maintained 
On the other hand muddy joes is a small park compared to r/c but the management have taken great effort to keep it up an improving constantly


----------

